# Spore Chat



## Erindor the Espeon

I've had Spore since it first came out, but recently got re-obsessed due to discovering the Spore Wiki (http://spore.wikia.com/wiki/SporeWiki)

So I've made a fan club for this amazing game, which by the way, was better selling than the Sims 2 (previously the best) before Spore even came out!

So chat about upcoming Spore items, tell us about your creature, or those little triumphs that you always find in this game.


*Members:* | *Username:*
Erindor | erindor_striker
Blastoise428 | 
Flora and Ashes
Cryptica | parasect47
Darksong
Ruffledfeathers
Full Metal Cookies
Sike Saner | SikeSaner
Ketsu
Celestial Blade
Abufi
Dragonclaw | absolclaw
Invader Palkia | LunarWisp
Psymon
Chaon


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Joins*

My friend has the game, and I made a herbivore flying pig with reeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaly high social.


----------



## Flora

Joinjoinjoin!

I got it for Christmas.  And made a good few creatures.  I forget all their names. XP


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

2 of my friends got it for Christmas, and mostly because I talked them into it. :3


----------



## Mad MOAI

*joinz*

I have a variety of creatures, but this is AWSOME! X3

I can't find out how to progress on Tribal stage, though.


----------



## Darksong

*join*

I like Creature stage best because it has Epics. :DDD

I like ducks so much that the first three creatures I made on Spore weer _all ducks of some sort._

This means I also love Duckodiles. X3


----------



## Noctowl

:_; My dad's video game card died after a while of playing it. I was able to ally the Groxies...with the help of some cheats (bad person).



> I can't find out how to progress on Tribal stage, though.


You just have to defeat or befriend other tribes. I hate befriending, but I do it a lot as I keep getting killed otherwise.


----------



## Mad MOAI

But I only get one of their members and the progress bar doesn't go up! ;-;


----------



## Noctowl

Are the members of your tribe holding those music items?


----------



## Stardust Dragona

The poll option summed it up perfectly. It wasn't as good as I thought it was going to be. I only had fun with this game whilst using cheats and hacks.


----------



## Coloursfall

Does _Spore: Creatures_ count? If so I'm in.  I got it for Christmas, and it's damn fun |D I beat the main story already, ehehe.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> Does _Spore: Creatures_ count? If so I'm in. I got it for Christmas, and it's damn fun |D I beat the main story already, ehehe.


I got this for Christmas, too. I love it. I need to start playing it more, though.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I think any Spore game counts... though the computer version is a must.

Updating members...

Edit: Done.

Anyone have any Spore pictures?

Here's my first creature doing a dance:







And some others I pilfered off of the internet:



















...It boggles the mind to see what some insane people make eh?


----------



## Noctowl

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Wiimote piccie


That did not look like a wiimote at first glance. XD

Anyway, my spore creature piccies are here. The Frip are my first creatures...^^


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yeah. But the progress bar won't go up and I only lose food.


----------



## Noctowl

Maybe you should find a guide? Cuz I am confused here. All you need are lots of tribes men with musical instraments, and then you take them and your tribe leader to another tribe, and click on one of the other tribe's men. Then you can play music to them...which is similar to the befriending creatures thing in creature stage.


----------



## Sike Saner

Joining. :D I got Spore around the middle of last month (I had the standalone Creature Creator since late August, though) and at this point am rather addicted. X3 

As for pictures, here's one of That Rabbit Thing:


----------



## hopeandjoy

*le join*

Unfortunately, the computer that had it on died, so I haven't played sense November.

Cryptica, are you bringing your tribe's chief to conduct them?


----------



## Mad MOAI

One word: yes. But I lose food every time I attempt and it usually fails.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

My bro has it on his pc,its impossible to play on my pc no matter what,Is the ds verson any good?


----------



## Noctowl

Cryptica said:


> One word: yes. But I lose food every time I attempt and it usually fails.


You need more men with instaments then.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I never had a problem with that, Ruffled, unless I didn't have the instrument they want.

Are you pressing the button when the other tribe requests a solo? If you don't the bar will never go up.


----------



## Noctowl

Ketsu said:


> I never had a problem with that, Ruffled, unless I didn't have the instrument they want.


While i have never lost food, I always used to have one man with each instrament...which caused me to fail. I'd still be failing if Ben (a friend) didn't tell me that I needed more men.


----------



## Sike Saner

I think I found my first cube planet tonight:

Pic: http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b366/Miss_Saner/itlookssuspiciouslyboxlike.png

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiN34ir6ITI

It was another empire's homeworld. I kind of wish it wasn't; I think all those cities might be what sort of messed up the planet's... er, cubiness in places. Well, at any rate, it's one of my planets now. :D


----------



## Noctowl

I couldn't install the patches, as my brother decided to give the comp with spore a virus. =( Which stopped me from installing things/ getting the task manager up.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I got a virus, and since then my dad has put up a lot of blocking stuff which prevents me from going to a lot of websites... annoying, as I have to do a complicated method to get around the blocker while it's still loading.


----------



## Noctowl

Dad decided not to give that particular computer protection. Despite not having internet, it got virsed quite quickly. >< Brothers.


----------



## Mad MOAI

When I make the Chieftan go to another tribe with Social Stance he can only domesticate a member of its species and the progress doesn't go up.

Help please?


----------



## Noctowl

Thats because they aren't tribe creatures. They are wild creatures.

The tribe creatures are in a place that looks like a coloured hut on the mini map.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I've converted roughly four people to the religion of Spore at my school. They got the game mostly because of me. And another is on their way. >:D


----------



## Noctowl

Youtube converted me. At least, those videos of really cool looking spore creatures.


----------



## Diz

*Joins*

I got Spore for Christmas (both the Creature Creator and the Actual game Silly Grandparents!)
I just got to the tribal stage and after forever trying to figure out how to work it, I have befriended one tribe!!

It's hard without a mouse

I have a couple videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI6v5PUJPvY&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_BBOuyTZQs&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUxkXBthJ8g


----------



## Noctowl

I wish I knew what caused the game to record. I used to accidently start recording stuff while flying around in space age.


----------



## Mad MOAI

No wonder. I'll probably go with that right about now... With my new creature the Hane! I'll give you guys a picture of it soon.


----------



## Diz

I recorded those in the creature creator before I installed the actual game. I had no clue that in game you could create creatures....I be very stupid.
I made it to the Civilization stage last night!!! I already have control of an entire continent!


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Well my pc being crap,I play it on my bro's pc.On trible planets I kill all the tribes then colonize it


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

^ A useful tactic for getting T~3 planets with good spice. Though I prefer civ. stage planets, where you steal spice until you decide to actually take it over.

But then, you can place a monolith so they grow up, then you take over and you get to keep all the cities.


----------



## Sike Saner

I've been monolithing pretty much every tribal planet I find because I'm currently going for Civil Engineer. That's "pretty much" because I don't always have a monolith on hand. Of course, I can always come back to the planets that I'm not able to monolith immediately upon finding.

I wonder if there are any specific factors that determine what archetype species that you uplift receive or if it's totally just determined at random. o.o The reason I wonder is because the majority of species that I've monolithed have turned out to be scientists.


----------



## Noctowl

I love monolithing my fave creatures...but if there is an aggresive empire nearby they won't last long...my aipom killed off the dunsparce empire as soon as they rose to space age. ;.;


----------



## Mad MOAI

I reached Civilization stage last night, but I want to be religious so I'm starting over with the same creatures and city hall.

Thanks to everyone who helped me in Tribal :D


----------



## Noctowl

Welcome~

I always try to be economic at civ stage. Cities hate me when I'm aggressive. =[


----------



## Dragon

Ooh, I've played a demo and liekd' it. Might get it when money allows/for my birthday.

Has anyone seen the Mewtwo/Salamence/Charizard/Empoleon Spore things on Youtube? XD epic win/fail.


----------



## Noctowl

I know, those vids made me want to get the game. =3


----------



## Mad MOAI

Can someone explain converting other cities to me? Does it take a LONG time or do I have to somehow stop targeting an entertainment building?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Military:* You auto target with a large group of tanks, they shoot everything and the city is yours.
*Religious:* You are projected by your vehicles, which also shoot beams of concentrated music to subdue turrets and make the citizens unhappy. This does cause them to get annoyed, and they throw Molotov cocktails at you, at least until you take it over. Yes, it does take a while, but if you have more vehicles, it goes faster.
*Economic:* Establish trade route after bribing them, put lots o' vehicles on it. When the meter is full, you can buy the city off their hands.

Make sure you have a lot of the type of vehicle you are using, it works better. And faster.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Another question:

How do I know what I need to do with terraforming to improve the T-score?

EDIT: I found it out.


----------



## Celestial Blade

I had it since November (my birth-month), but I couldn't play until I got a new computer for Christmas, and now I'm HOOKED! Add me in!

My Sporepedia name is CelestialBlade64

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/ChronomonHM that's my YouTube account!


----------



## Sike Saner

Finally got Spore Addict and Universe in a Box (blame the delay in getting the latter on my brainfarting about the existence of the colony vehicle editor XD; ). Still working on Civil Engineer, and I'm now going for Bio Engineer, as well.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Okay, so with Universe in a box, what are all the editors you need to go into? I though I had it done.


----------



## Sike Saner

All of the editors I've used are as follows: cell, creature, tribal outfit, city hall, land vehicle (military, religious, and economic), sea vehicle (military, religious, and economic), air vehicle (military, religious, and economic), factory, entertainment building, house, citizen outfit, anthem, spaceship, colonist outfit, and colony vehicle (land, sea, and air, although I got the achievement upon doing colony land--in other words, before ever doing colony sea and colony air).

I've also used the creature tweaker, but I'm not sure if that counts.


----------



## Celestial Blade

I got Universe  in a Box in a matter of minutes!


----------



## Noctowl

I've never got it...I blame my cheating ways. ;.;


----------



## Dragonclaw

May I joins? I've had spore ever since it first came out here and it's awesome :)

Unfortunately I haven't really got any particularly interesting achievements besides Identity Crisis, but I have tried to get Flight of the Bumblebee a few times. How many creations do you guys have?


----------



## Byrus

I was put off buying it when I heard about the 2000 negative reviews on Amazon thing, but eventually my curiousity won out. I'm glad it did, I'm addicted to the damn thing...

I'm playing the space stage in two games right now. Here's one of my creatures:






and here he is in his space outfit (Plus a better colour):






Groo-who. I think it's adorable. :B My other creature is called Strand. He has a different outfit now though, that one is old. I was aiming for an insect/dinosaur kinda creature, but he ended up sorta dragony.


----------



## Sike Saner

Got Civil Engineer now. ^^ I'm still working on Bio Engineer, and I think I'm going to start working on Zoo Keeper, too.



Dragonclaw said:


> How many creations do you guys have?


One hundred and eight total on the site, and a bunch of others I haven't uploaded yet.


----------



## Celestial Blade

52 on the site.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Dragonclaw said:


> Unfortunately I haven't really got any particularly interesting achievements besides Identity Crisis, but I have tried to get Flight of the Bumblebee a few times.


What are those two awards? I don't know much about the awards XD


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Look here.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Following that page, I found a link to a page about a new expansion pack.

It looks/sounds really good and I want it :) Did you guys know about this or were you just leaving me in the dark?
Oh and there is finally a multiplayer option coming in 2009, on an expansion called Creature Keeper where you raise them like pets. That was one of the main reasons I wanted Spore xD And they have revealed Spore: Hero for the Wii. This is so epic 8D


----------



## Diz

Sweetness!!!

I have finally reached the space stage!! I'm gonna go and play some more now.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Spore Wiki said:
			
		

> Flight of the Bumblebee - Fly at least 200 meters without touching the ground.


O.O

This sounds *amazing.* I want to do this!


----------



## Sike Saner

Oh yes, I had fun getting that one. I love flying. ^^


----------



## Dragonclaw

And I've still yet to get it :( Oh yeah, I have also tried to get that Custer one. It's where you get 30 posse members killed in Creature in the one game I think.

Expansion pack not interest you?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Dragonclaw said:


> Expansion pack not interest you?


Interesting to me! It'd be the first time you can make a creature on the creator and play it without evolving the exact same one in Creature stage.


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> Expansion pack not interest you?


Yeah, it does; both of them that you mentioned do, in fact. I just forgot to mention it. ^^;;;


----------



## Dragonclaw

Oh okay :) I learnt more about both of them; Galactic Adventures is like going on quests and making stuff and going to other planets and things, and a bit like Creature stage in space; Creature Keeper is sort of like the Sims but with spore creatures. Spore Hero for wii looks like a mix of Spore and GA, and I don't know about Hero Arena for DS yet.

Galactic Adventures is rumoured to be coming out in March.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Nice...


----------



## Sike Saner

In March? Ooh, that'd be nice--it's sooner than I'd expected. ^^

Finally got Zoo Keeper, as well as a few other achievements. My current targets are the following:

Bio Engineer
Super Pilot
42
Careless Parent
Quietus Star


----------



## Dragonclaw

Careless parent? That's not nice :o lol.

Any idea's on how to get the General Custer one? Because it'd be hard recruiting 3 people over and over again.


----------



## Bombsii

I might be getting spore on the DS for my TTDS update. I tried the DS Download play on nintendo channel but it looks likes it kinda sucked.


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> Careless parent? That's not nice :o lol.
> 
> Any idea's on how to get the General Custer one? Because it'd be hard recruiting 3 people over and over again.


Apparently creatures summoned by Summon Flock count, so that's one way to possibly speed up the process. Recruiting babies may also help; their lower HP could help them get killed off more quickly.


----------



## Dragonclaw

So an omnivore would be best? I know you get a singing one and a roaring one for herbivores and carnivores respectively. I don't think it count's if the epic comes to your nest, since you automatically heal there, right?

Edit: Hey wait, don't you get Summon Flock in Tribal? I thought you could only get General Custer in creature.

Oh, I think I was also trying to get "You can't win for losing" too.


----------



## Jack_the_White

hey, can I join, I'm a big spore fan and I love playing the game!!


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> So an omnivore would be best? I know you get a singing one and a roaring one for herbivores and carnivores respectively. I don't think it count's if the epic comes to your nest, since you automatically heal there, right?
> 
> Edit: Hey wait, don't you get Summon Flock in Tribal? I thought you could only get General Custer in creature.
> 
> Oh, I think I was also trying to get "You can't win for losing" too.


Summon Flock is a Creature Stage ability, but there is, however, a very similar ability in Tribal Stage called Beastmaster.

And I don't know if being near a healing nest counts or not. I _think_ it still counts, but I'm not sure.

Oh, and apparently you don't have to lose all thirty posse members during the same game, so if you're concerned about the process being monotonous, that might ease that.


----------



## Ibiku

Cryptica said:


> O.O
> 
> This sounds *amazing.* I want to do this!


*Joins* Yesh Spore is a wonderful game. CREATION!!!!

Acctualy flight of the bumble bee is quite easy to get. I've gotten it ten times. Basicly you have to have max level jumping and gliding powers (Duh) and you have to find a volcano. Scale the mountain and hop into the magma. You won't burn, the heated air coming from the lava will life you up way high. After that it's a matter of not landing on a hill.

Quite easy.


----------



## Noctowl

Where do you find volcanos? Do you mean the spice guisers?


----------



## Ibiku

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Where do you find volcanos? Do you mean the spice guisers?


No, spice gyesers are to close to the ground to send you 200 meters. I mean a volcano. Just hop along some mountains untill you find a really tall one. On the map in the corner it will come up as a brown circle area thing....... It's kinda hard to see unless you're looking for it.

I need a screen shot..... -__-;;;


----------



## Noctowl

Alright. I'll try to remember that for when Dad gets me another video game card to play spore with. =3


----------



## Ibiku

*high fives*
Where did all of the others go?


----------



## Noctowl

In all honesty, I don't know. Which is quite odd since I haven't played spore in ages. =[


----------



## Ibiku

Same here. I've gotta make some more creatures.....

And I need to figure out how to get pics into posts like this... -__-;;;


----------



## Noctowl

You just have upload it to photobucket or something and use the


----------



## Ibiku

I have parental controls so I'm kinda stuck......
Darn over protective parents...

ANYWAYS, Spore is great...... *claws for a subject*


----------



## Noctowl

What is your fave stage? I can't decide between creature or space.


----------



## Ibiku

Creature.
I love being able to walk around as my creation, not to mention the wonderful Epics. 
*noms an epic*
Wait, that didn't make sense...


----------



## Noctowl

XD I like it when you are a hologram (in space age) and an epic (one you may run into) tries to eat you. Then it decides you taste horrid and throws you away.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I like tribal, you kill epics and eat them,its like eating king kong!
EDIT:Acording to jack_the_white (my brother) he likes creature stage and civalizastion stage, He can't post now because he is playing spore


----------



## Sike Saner

My favorite's Space, very closely followed by Creature.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I know that volcanoes lift me. I think I got FotB once, but I forgot :3

I like my walrus :3


----------



## Jack_the_White

Like my sis said b4, I like creature and civilization stages best because they remind the most of MMORPG's and RTS.  

Also does any know what I should put for video settings, I want as many things as possible on medium, but wen its all on medium, it gets slow (need more ram right now, only got 1.5 gig wen u need 2, and a friend says that it doesnt even work well til you got 3 gig), so what settings would some of you guys think I should set to Low? (FWI I dont expect a good answer)


----------



## Dragonclaw

Just set it all to low? o_O

My favourite stage is Creature or Space. It will be space by the time SGA comes out, but it's creature since you can still evolve and walk around.

Speaking of space, have any of you guys actually gotten to Omnipotent status?


----------



## Darksong

I have no idea what that word means. "Omnipotent..."

...Even if Cryptica's achieved Flight of the Bumblebee before, I'm still aiming for it (we have to use the same computer). And just for the irony, my creature looks like a bee. :D


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Yeah, and I'm only one rank advancement before I get it again.

I got it in my original game, but when I realized cheating (I only did it for _1_ planet buster!) makes it so you can't get advancements, I started space stage over with the same creatures. I MUST GET THE 42 ACHIEVEMENT!

Dark Tyranitar actually allied with the Grox. I'm going to do it too. >:D


----------



## Diz

What exactly are the Grox? What do they look like?


----------



## Sike Saner

I've reached omnipotent status with my warrior species and with my shaman species, and I'm getting pretty close to it with my wanderer species.

And I also intend to ally with the Grox. >:3


----------



## Dragonclaw

@Ditto: The evil beings of the galaxy. Erindor's using one as an avatar.

I think I'm only two ranks from Omnipotent. I could get to the centre of the galaxy too, if I could afford better weapons and terraforming tools for bases/defeating them. I had to meet the grox due to a homeworld mission, and when you get really far, and your not a shaman, it get's really annoying when pirates or biohazards happen and you have to stop them >< It also sucked that I couldn't find any planet willing to buy my 99 yellow spice for more than 14k :( I saw one and I lost it.

Oh, and

om⋅nip⋅o⋅tent
   /ɒmˈnɪpətənt/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [om-nip-uh-tuhnt] Show IPA Pronunciation
–adjective
1. 	almighty or infinite in power, as God.
2. 	having very great or unlimited authority or power.
–noun
3. 	an omnipotent being.
4. 	the Omnipotent, God.
Origin:
1275–1325; ME < L omnipotent- (s. of omnipotēns), equiv. to omni- omni- + potent- (see potent 1 )

Well, actually I guess I could afford tools, but I've only got around $7 million ><


----------



## ignore_this_acct

The only reson I do good in space stage is that I cheat XD
My creature guy is awsome!


----------



## Noctowl

Pinestar said:


> The only reson I do good in space stage is that I cheat XD


Same. The groxies are very hard to ally, but I think one of my space creatures where able to allly them. I love it when they sing, its so cute.


----------



## Diz

That's the Grox?? That cute little thing??? Pah!


----------



## Noctowl

Cute, but deadly. XD I love them even though the aipom race turned against me cuz of me allying them.


----------



## Ibiku

Ruffledfeathers said:


> XD I like it when you are a hologram (in space age) and an epic (one you may run into) tries to eat you. Then it decides you taste horrid and throws you away.


Where do you get the hologramness?
Yesh, spore is full of humorouse moments. My awful taste saved my life once. XD


----------



## Noctowl

Ibiku said:


> Where do you get the hologramness?
> Yesh, spore is full of humorouse moments. My awful taste saved my life once. XD


I think you can buy it after getting the highest diplomat badge thing. I haven't played in a while so I am not sure...


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I think the Spore creators chose well with the Grox. You disbelieve their power, then you get blown up a few times and learn your lesson. < D


----------



## Byrus

I like the sound of the expansion pack. Space stage is great, but I really miss being able to run around as my creature and put the wings to good use.

By the way, any tips on defeating the Grox? My spaceship has 11k health and I've got the strongest weapon, but I suppose diving into a head-on fight with them wouldn't be smart.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Byrus said:


> I like the sound of the expansion pack. Space stage is great, but I really miss being able to run around as my creature and put the wings to good use.
> 
> By the way, any tips on defeating the Grox? My spaceship has 11k health and I've got the strongest weapon, but I suppose diving into a head-on fight with them wouldn't be smart.


I haven't done it myself yet, but I believe I've read somewhere that you raise the T Score of some of their planets to 1. This will do quite the damage. You set up some bases along the way too.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Yeah, just fly around the planet making it a T-1, the air becomes "toxic" to them, they fly away and... voila! You have an empty planet from the Grox!

And, if you have insanely large spice routes on which you can make 15 million dollars per run (me) then you can have fun buying all the Anti-Matter Bombs you want! Those things will get rid of the Grox.


----------



## Noctowl

I tried the T-scoring against the Grox when I played as the Frip...then I got borred and started making zoo planets.


----------



## Darksong

Speaking of T-Scoring, how do you get the planet to a high enough T-score that you can have more than one city on it? I've wasted about a million dollars on it now :/


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

You use the correct tools, first off. I use the infinite charge T-Scoring tools, all they require is energy. Once you get it to the next level, you place _new_ species of plants and animals that are in your cargo hold. It will stabilize after the plants, and once you place the animals you are able to place a new colony.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Speaking of the Anti-Matter Bomb, has anyone got that Uber Turret? My friend said it instantly destroys invaders, which would be extremely useful.


----------



## Sike Saner

Several of my planets have one, and yes, they are pretty sweet. Pirate raids on my planets that have uber turrets are generally _very_ short-lived. X3


Oh, and I just got Careless Parent. X3


----------



## Dragonclaw

Lol, I find that somewhat odd. You have several Uber Turrets, and yet you still manage to get Careless Parent xD I guess they got killed through that enviromental thing? (Can't remember what it's called though)

I remember now, ecosystem collapse :)


----------



## Noctowl

Dragonclaw said:


> Speaking of the Anti-Matter Bomb, has anyone got that Uber Turret? My friend said it instantly destroys invaders, which would be extremely useful.


Hah, I only have two. One on my home planet, another on the zoo planet that I have.


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> Lol, I find that somewhat odd. You have several Uber Turrets, and yet you still manage to get Careless Parent xD I guess they got killed through that enviromental thing? (Can't remember what it's called though)
> 
> I remember now, ecosystem collapse :)


Nah, just enemy conquest of weak planets. I don't recall the exact circumstances for the other four lost planets, but I suspect that they were all freshly-taken-from-the-enemy planets that were retaken by the enemy in the midst of a longish war, as was the case with the (temporarily) lost planet that earned the achievement. Most of my planets don't have uber turrets; the majority of them aren't even really very built-up. I've really only bothered to invest in the more valuable or interesting ones. I might bother to invest in more of them now that I'm no longer going for Careless Parent, though. X3

Considering how very few planets one has to lose to get that achievement, I'm actually surprised that it took me as long as it did to earn. o.o;


----------



## Dragonclaw

Well, I haven't really had invaders. But maybe it's because I don't feel like playing more then normal mode xD 

Maybe it's because of how many colonies you had on a planet. How many did you have on the 'forgotten' planets? If it was only one, then that would have been easy; just get around five planets (that's how many, right?) in close vacinity and make war with another empire xD? Of course, I haven't tried that.


----------



## Sike Saner

Yeah, that fifth one only had one colony, and I'm pretty sure the same was true of all the others. 

Got Bio-Engineer earlier today. My current target list is now as follows:

Super Pilot
Wanderer Hero
42
Quietus Star
Zealot Passion
Knight Passion
Scientist Passion
Alter Ego


----------



## Dragonclaw

What about Fear of Flying? It sounds interesting :)


----------



## Sike Saner

Already got that one. ^^ I still need Conclusion, though, speaking of achievements earned in Civ Stage. Just haven't bothered to get that one yet since I usually go for any red cards I need to get in Cell and/or Creature. (I should have bothered to get it way back while I was going for Warrior Passion. XD; Ah well.)


Well, I'd been looking for proto-planetary disks for quite some time but had had no luck. Then, very shortly after getting my scientist species to space, I find two of the things very close to their home system. Go figure. XD

Proto-Planetary Disk 1

Proto-Planetary Disk 2

Brief Video of the Proto-Planetary Disks


----------



## Mad MOAI

Sike Saner said:


> Proto-Planetary Disk 1
> 
> Proto-Planetary Disk 2
> 
> Brief Video of the Proto-Planetary Disks


I've found a PPD near Icegren (my home planet with the Walree).... but I can't remember its name.

For me, brief is one minute or less. It even works wiht 59 seconds. I'm impatient xP


----------



## Sike Saner

Got the hard mode achievements recently and went ahead and also grabbed Can't Win For Losing while I was at it. It was Civ stage in which I'd not yet bothered to get my butt kicked. Basically, I just ticked off the nearest city, sat back, and watched. X3


----------



## Dragonclaw

Lol nice. Y'know, I'm surprised I actually haven't gotten the Can't Win For Losing one. Maybe it's because of Civ stage. Do you only get it if in Civ stage all of your cities die or just one/your main one?


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I have yet to die epically on civilization stage.


----------



## Noctowl

I only get wiped out on civ stage if I am military. Everyone starts picking on me then.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Finally got the game.

$30 at Circuit City 'cause they're going bankrupt, and my creature is a humanoid eagle with way too much clothing.

Just started the Tribal stage.


----------



## Darksong

What's the creature called? Did you make it yourself?

Is it purple?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Darksong said:


> What's the creature called? Did you make it yourself?
> 
> Is it purple?


I assume you think Blastoise's creature is in your game? Or do you just like purple xD


----------



## Darksong

No, I made a humanoid eagle that's purple. I can't remember what it's called, though.

But I do like purple, especially indigo and blue-violet :D


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> Lol nice. Y'know, I'm surprised I actually haven't gotten the Can't Win For Losing one. Maybe it's because of Civ stage. Do you only get it if in Civ stage all of your cities die or just one/your main one?


Good question--I think I'll experiment sometime to find out just what, exactly, constitutes dying in Civ stage. When I got myself killed in Civ stage for Can't Win For Losing, my main city was my only city, so I don't know if the loss of the main city even when one has other cities still up and running counts as "dying".


I have been doing a _lot_ of warmongering lately. X3 And in the process of exterminating one empire in particular, I came across a planet called _Stick_. XD I've found other amusing city/planet/star names before (e.g. a star called Thigh), but for some reason Stick cracks me up more than any other.

Pics:

I'd be p.o.'d if I had to live on a stick, too. :P

The phrase "Colony of Stick" amuses me much more than it should. XD


I've also been doing a lot of the opposite of warmongering lately, and in terraforming another empire's planet in order to suck up to them, I noticed something interesting: I got a much higher "Helping our planet" bonus for it than the same amount of terraforming has gotten me from other empires before. That particular empire is an ecologist empire, and I can't help but wonder if that might have something to do with the increased relation bonus for terraforming.


Oh, and I finally got Super Pilot. :D


----------



## Dragonclaw

You don't have much money for an omnipotent o_O 

It seems you have invaded a stick. What were the previous owners, stick bugs?


----------



## Diz

What is the best way to get spore bucks?
Besides the obvious, missions and spice?
Cause I have two empires that I can buy, and I don't hardly have enough to support my Empire...=(


----------



## Jack_the_White

Well, you could cheat, but I know you wouldn't like that.  Besides Missions and spice, there isn't much you can do.  What I'd is get a huge ass fleet (i think the max is like 4 or 5?)  and start raping the weakest empire you can find.  And so on and so on.  

Also did you all hear about an upcoming expansion?  There's a thing in it that on space stage that lets your guy to physically go on a planet and do shit like shoot guys or go in cities.


----------



## Diz

I don't have that many allies, the most I can get is 2


----------



## Noctowl

Darksong said:


> But I do like purple, especially indigo and blue-violet :D


I love purple too. 8D



Jack_the_White said:


> Also did you all hear about an upcoming expansion?  There's a thing in it that on space stage that lets your guy to physically go on a planet and do shit like shoot guys or go in cities.


That sounds so cool. I just wish I had a video game card now so I could go get it or somethin. DX


----------



## Dragonclaw

Jack_the_White said:


> Also did you all hear about an upcoming expansion?  There's a thing in it that on space stage that lets your guy to physically go on a planet and do shit like shoot guys or go in cities.


A while ago, actually. But that doesn't mean it's not awesome xD


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> You don't have much money for an omnipotent o_O
> 
> It seems you have invaded a stick. What were the previous owners, stick bugs?


If they had been stick bugs, that would have been too awesome for words. XD

And heh, I have even less money in this shot:

Stick - The Sequel!

I made sure to take that planet, too--I couldn't have Stick and not have Stick-2 to go with it. X3


I allied the Grox recently--I love the reaction that you get from other empires upon doing that. XD Shortly thereafter, I proceeded to go and get the 42 achievement. Current goals are now as follows:

Wanderer Hero
Quietus Star
Cell Addict
Manifest Destiny
Oh the Humanity!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Sike Saner said:


> If they had been stick bugs, that would have been too awesome for words. XD
> 
> And heh, I have even less money in this shot:
> 
> Stick - The Sequel!
> 
> I made sure to take that planet, too--I couldn't have Stick and not have Stick-2 to go with it. X3
> 
> 
> I allied the Grox recently--I love the reaction that you get from other empires upon doing that. XD Shortly thereafter, I proceeded to go and get the 42 achievement. Current goals are now as follows:
> 
> Wanderer Hero
> Quietus Star
> Cell Addict
> Manifest Destiny
> Oh the Humanity!


I ... I never knew it was possible to have so much money at Omnipotent stage o_O

Anyway, when you get Omnipotent status, or ally with the Grox, does a special cutscene happen?

Btw, if you need help finding Sol; this helps. I should try it sometime :)

Also: _Thankfully, players can destroy Earth and quit without saving, and still get the Achievement._


----------



## Mad MOAI

Dragonclaw said:


> Btw, if you need help finding Sol; this helps. I should try it sometime :)[/I]


Wow, that IS helpful... thanks for finding that; I took notes :)


----------



## Diz

I ran into a star system with a name similar to 'Penis' hold on a sec, and I'll get a screen shot.


----------



## Darksong

@Ditto: Wow...

 I once had a planet named Damatt.


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> Anyway, when you get Omnipotent status, or ally with the Grox, does a special cutscene happen?
> 
> Btw, if you need help finding Sol; this helps. I should try it sometime :)
> 
> Also: _Thankfully, players can destroy Earth and quit without saving, and still get the Achievement._


There's not really anything special about the cutscene for when you reach Omnipotent status; it's basically just like the cutscenes for all the other rank-ups. The *insert archetype* Hero achievement will pop up on the screen if you don't already have the Hero achievement for that archetype (and Alter Ego's Alter Ego will pop up as well upon reaching Omnipotent in your tenth and final archetype, I would imagine), but that's the only really remarkable thing that comes up on-screen when you reach Omnipotent.

No cutscene at all for allying the Grox... however, you do generally get a nice left-hand column full of... interesting responses from other empires the moment you make that alliance. X3 Plus the Dance with the Devil badge pops up when you close the communication panel with the Grox.


And I have now (well, not "now" but rather the other night) found Earth! :D And made it a splode. X3 (And yep, I did remember to save prior to setting off that Planet Buster and quit without saving after getting the achievement.) Basically, what I went by was a pic I found of the full galactic view with the location (or general location) of Sol circled on it and a piece of paper with Sol's coordinates on it. The Chen Dessel homeworld is in the arm right next to the one containing Sol, so getting over there didn't take very long. Once I was in the general area, I just started flying around, keeping an eye on my coordinates and mousing over yellow stars until I found it.

Allying the Grox makes it easier to go to Sol than it would be if one weren't allied with them, I'd imagine (unless you're already on the same arm as Sol or near a wormhole that takes you to that arm and bypasses Grox territory, in which case you wouldn't need to deal with the Grox at all to get there); they didn't mind me passing into their territory in order to cross over to the next arm at all, of course. Oh sure, I had a bunch of other empires giving me "YOU SUCK, WAR NAO" transmissions as I passed by throughout the duration of the trip, but pfft. Any time they'd send ships after me, I'd simply sit still, let my nice, ass-kicking Grox bodyguard ship remove the pesky little gnats, and then move on. :3

Pics:

Sol from outside the system.

Manifest Destiny

Oh the Humanity!

Creatures on Earth


And that's quite an interesting video there--what I found particularly interesting about it was that it showed me how the Sol system can vary from game to game. For example, his Sol system had a purple spice planet and mine didn't--all yellow in my file, iirc. Ah well; I'm debating whether or not to do any colonizing there anyway. I'd really kind of like to keep most if not all of the planets/moons as they are, especially Earth, Mars, and the Moon; I just really like the way they look as they are. I guess if I were to colonize anything in that system, it'd probably be one of the available moons of gas giants (which for some reason are not shown when you mouse over Sol from outside the system). Maybe Titan. 

Other things'll vary from game to game, too, such as how many species are present on Earth when you find it--it was found to contain just a single species of plant life by the guy in the video when he found Earth, whereas it has animals when I found it (a full T-1 ecosystem, iirc). So yeah, your results may vary.




_Ditto_ said:


> I ran into a star system with a name similar to 'Penis' hold on a sec, and I'll get a screen shot.


XDDDD Hilarious!


----------



## Diz

And the empire there is allied with me


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Got the game, finally.

Two weeks ago.

Been meaning to post here, too caught up in the game. My race is basically a bunch of giant humanoid blackbirds. Yeah...

The laser is fun to shoot stuff with.


----------



## Celestial Blade

One of my vehicles was randomly named "Phawk."


----------



## Dragonclaw

The only kind of sexual thing I've found in my games is one of the default city halls for an enemy city; it was pretty much a penis. But, feeling righteous I banned it :)

Say, have you guys ever had an epic for an ally? Note; it's not a tribe species, it's actually a less defined version of me epicized xD Oh look, another one of my species in the background :)

(This was taken a while back)


----------



## Mad MOAI

_Ditto_ said:


> I ran into a star system with a name similar to 'Penis' hold on a sec, and I'll get a screen shot.


What's good about it is that the first four letters spell "Pein."

That IS good, right?

My name on Spore is parasect47, in case any of you wanted to know.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Cryptica said:


> What's good about it is that the first four letters spell "Pein."
> 
> That IS good, right?
> 
> My name on Spore is parasect47, in case any of you wanted to know.


xD
It looked like it would be pronounced _payin'_ to me, as in; _who will be paying the russians?
_
My Spore name is absolclaw. *looks you up on Sporepedia* Oh, it seems they're having a new contest on Spore.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Dragonclaw said:


> Oh, it seems they're having a new contest on Spore.


Really? What does it do? [/question]

I've never entered a contest on Spore before.


----------



## Diz

They have contests??
What is at the center of the galaxy?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Cryptica said:


> Really? What does it do? [/question]
> 
> I've never entered a contest on Spore before.





_Ditto_ said:


> They have contests??
> What is at the center of the galaxy?


Uh, no. The contest is on the Spore website.

I believe the contest is to make a Spore API. Link!

Oh, woops xD I was pretty sure somewhere it said it was a contest.


----------



## Abufi

hellooo i'd like to join

i like the creators a lot in this game but after going through the same exact boring stuff 10 times over, i'm sick of the gameplay itself.  the cell and civilization stages are awesome, everything else is dull and repetetive.  just plain creature creating is fun though

i post on sporepedia and the sporum under the username "abufikatoo"; i'm not well-known or very active on the sporum but v_v;

edit: haha oh yeah, i've had the "allied epic creature" glitch happen to me.  but in the creature stage, not the tribal stage.  i have a screenshot somewhere ummm here





shame you can't add allied epics.  speaking of being on friendly terms with epic creatures, have any of you guys ever tried having a religious vehicle attack an epic creature in the civilization stage?  it'll turn your nation's color and won't attack your vehicles or cities, and waves whenever one of you vehicles go by.  it only lasts for a while though


----------



## Sike Saner

Abufi said:


> speaking of being on friendly terms with epic creatures, have any of you guys ever tried having a religious vehicle attack an epic creature in the civilization stage?  it'll turn your nation's color and won't attack your vehicles or cities, and waves whenever one of you vehicles go by.  it only lasts for a while though


Yep. There've been times when a trade route that some of my economic vehicles were using went right through an epic's territory; I used religious vehicles to keep said epic at bay so that it wouldn't attack the economic vehicles as they passed it by.


----------



## Darksong

I think I have a glitch... all but 4 of the creatures I've encountered so far are hostile, not includig the 4 or so epics... Help?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Darksong said:


> I think I have a glitch... all but 4 of the creatures I've encountered so far are hostile, not includig the 4 or so epics... Help?


Is this on standard/hard mode?


----------



## Darksong

Oh, yeah, I forgot I'm doing normal XP But they attack me wherever I go, so I can't make friends with the Pathosticks.


----------



## Abufi

Sike Saner said:


> Yep. There've been times when a trade route that some of my economic vehicles were using went right through an epic's territory; I used religious vehicles to keep said epic at bay so that it wouldn't attack the economic vehicles as they passed it by.


yeah same, that's what i did for a trade route.  the epic would just back away looking down at the vehicles whenever they passed by him and he'd be all like "O_O whoa!" it was hilarious


----------



## Dragonclaw

Darksong said:


> Oh, yeah, I forgot I'm doing normal XP But they attack me wherever I go, so I can't make friends with the Pathosticks.


Maybe you just get into your territory? The best way to deal with them is probably just run run run. Getting the sneak ability would help you much as well.


----------



## Darksong

I have 1 Sneak... But I deleted the planet (I was a bird-like thing with many eyes called a Potato), and started over as a carnivorous "discussion." I ran into an Epic Potato at one point. It's a lot easier now because I can more easily kill other creatures.

I like Normal version because there are more epics. Right? :D

Someone tell me if they encounter an Epic discussion XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

What do you mean by "discussion" ?

Also, I've encountered Epic's lots of times. Look on YouTube and you'll find some funny ones, like an epic Lucario or an epic human. And I've encountered an epic of the same species as me but with an earlier paint job (I've got a screenshot on this page, actually)


----------



## Darksong

discussion is the name of my creature. With no capital.


----------



## Diz

I once ran into an epic of one of my other planets...It was strange, cause it ate me.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Oh, interesting name o_O I have over 400 things created, so I can't remember most of my creatures names zD

Btw, what creature have you seen ingame with the strangest anatomy? xD


----------



## Darksong

I can't remember exactly, but I think it was called a Pokey, and it had Cassoworry wings and a really, really big shark mouth.


----------



## Diz

I am now playing as a frog type creature. 
There was something on one of my older games that looked like a China doll


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Alright, added Abufi, though its a bit late.

I've been banned from the internet.

Sorry if I missed anyone else, just remind me.


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> Btw, what creature have you seen ingame with the strangest anatomy? xD


Excluding anything I've made, I think that prize would have to go to the taco that appears in this video. X3


----------



## Diz

If you kill it does it taste Mexican-y?

Sorry if any one is offended


----------



## Dragonclaw

Sike Saner said:


> Excluding anything I've made, I think that prize would have to go to the taco that appears in this video. X3


I've actually subscribed to a package of food creatures xD


----------



## Invader Palkia

Can I join? I got the game for my birthday a few weeks ago :D
My username on there is LunarWisp.



Sike Saner said:


> Excluding anything I've made, I think that prize would have to go to the taco that appears in this video. X3


That is awesome. xD


----------



## Sike Saner

There's something fishy about this star. And no, I couldn't resist the horrible pun. X3


----------



## Dragonclaw

xD I dunno, the planet name might be a _red herring_. 

... I never find any funny planet names :(


----------



## Mad MOAI

Finally, a funny planet name. And it's only remotely funny.

Unfortunately, as seen in the picture it's a gas giant and thus cannot be claimed.


----------



## Dragonclaw

That ducking sucks you can't claim it. *brick'd*

Oh, and I finally made omnipotent status yesterday! And I can get more spice from my purple planet.


----------



## Darksong

How do you get and KEEP the terrascore high enough to get more than one colony again? On all my planets that have Space stage, I have quite a few planets with colonies but none can collect spice.


----------



## Mad MOAI

You keep the terrascore higher by adding plants and animals and filling up the ecosystem row. And then add a colony.


----------



## Darksong

Ecosystem row? What's that?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

It's on your minimap. Click the globy-thing on the top right corner of it and a new map should come up. There should be three horizontal rows of circles. 

You fill up the black spaces by introducing new creatures. To fill up a horizontal row, you have to add a small plant, a medium plant, a large plant, two herbivores, and either a carnivore or an omnivore.


----------



## Darksong

Do I get creatures by abducting them from other planets?


----------



## Sike Saner

Cryptica said:


> Finally, a funny planet name. And it's only remotely funny.


XD I like that planet's name.



Darksong said:


> Do I get creatures by abducting them from other planets?


Yep. You can also get some by using the Creature Tweaker tool or the Create Creature tool.


----------



## Diz

I think I ended up with three colonies on one planet, the t score was high enough, but they still kept the little force field like things. Is that what is supposed to happen?


----------



## Mad MOAI

_Ditto_ said:


> I think I ended up with three colonies on one planet, the t score was high enough, but they still kept the little force field like things. Is that what is supposed to happen?


No, unless you've placed a large, small and medium plant along with two herbivores and a carnivore/omnivore [species for all].


----------



## Diz

Yeah, I think I completely filled up that thingy... I'm pretty sure that you can't place a colony on a plantet unless that all the rows on the biosphere thing are filled.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

On a line, anyway. One colony per T-Score. Unless you conquer a home world. *Smirk*

I've gotten 8 colonies on a planet I conquered. It gets me 80 red spice every 5 minutes, about. Yeah, it's red spice, but when you have that much. *Shrugs*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

What's so wrong about red spice?


----------



## Diz

I think that it is really common and not worth much.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Basically. The highest I've found for it is approximately 16K for one.

Whereas, with purple spice, I've found 100K for one. :D


----------



## Dragonclaw

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Basically. The highest I've found for it is approximately 16K for one.
> 
> Whereas, with purple spice, I've found 100K for one. :D


That's why you take over a planet with purple spice >)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Right now, my space stage planet is awesome. I'm thinking about deleting it, though, since it's at war with the Grox and I keep dying.


----------



## Darksong

I like Tribal Stage best because it requires strategy. I just advanced to Civilization stage, and named my city hall after one of my favorite villagers, Caradence, the female fisherman :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The Tribal Stage _is _fun. I had to totally kill two tribes because they genetically disliked me or something. 

Ah well, we used their skulls as stew bowls and flossed with their tendons and used their bones as toothpicks afterwards!


----------



## ignore_this_acct

The best part about tribal stage is that you can eat the epics


----------



## Byrus

ARGH GROX :[ Killing them is taking forever. Has anyone else defeated them? I haven't actually played the main game for a long time 'cause they're driving me insane. 

Just a suggestion - maybe people could restate their Sporepedia usernames and a list of them could be made on the first post?

My username is WendigoXwire. I only have nine or something creatures uploaded though, I'm never satisfied so I always make a million edits before I ever upload them.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I'm parasect47 because it's one of the only two Pokemon that can learn Spore.


----------



## Dragonclaw

My Spore screen name is absolclaw.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Byrus said:


> ARGH GROX :[ Killing them is taking forever. Has anyone else defeated them? I haven't actually played the main game for a long time 'cause they're driving me insane.
> 
> Just a suggestion - maybe people could restate their Sporepedia usernames and a list of them could be made on the first post?
> 
> My username is WendigoXwire. I only have nine or something creatures uploaded though, I'm never satisfied so I always make a million edits before I ever upload them.


It's, as of right now, impossible to wipe out the Grox. Even with interstellar drive 5, there are some planets you can't reach. EA is working on that.

I'll get the usernames on as soon as possible. I need to check, but I think mine's Erindor_Striker


----------



## Dragonclaw

Erindor the Espeon said:


> It's, as of right now, impossible to wipe out the Grox. Even with interstellar drive 5, there are some planets you can't reach. EA is working on that.
> 
> I'll get the usernames on as soon as possible. I need to check, but I think mine's Erindor_Striker


I heard they already made a thing about that, and that it was finished already o_O


----------



## Mad MOAI

Is there any way I can get by the Grox without letting them attack me? Every time I pass them I go to war with them, and that's how Isaribi got deleted :x


----------



## Diz

Is that a glitch?


----------



## Mad MOAI

No, the war doesn't start immediately. It happens after I die ><


----------



## Sike Saner

Cryptica said:


> Is there any way I can get by the Grox without letting them attack me? Every time I pass them I go to war with them, and that's how Isaribi got deleted :x


Well, there is the option of allying with them. You'd want to avoid doing anything that might piss them off beforehand (e.g. shooting their ships or letting your auto-blaster or anyone in your fleet do it, though I think I might have heard of people still managing to ally the Grox after getting a "Destroying our spaceships" penalty with them--I think as long as you avoid getting your relationship with them in the red zone, you might have a chance) if you were aiming to ally them, though. You'd also probably want to make sure that all the other empires around any of your planets that you care about are either dead or like you so much that they won't be bothered enough by your allying the Grox to declare war on you.


Speaking of the Grox, there is an official mod that has been released to address the unreachable Grox worlds problem. It can be found somewhere on this page.



Byrus said:


> Just a suggestion - maybe people could restate their Sporepedia usernames and a list of them could be made on the first post?


Mine is SikeSaner.


----------



## Mad MOAI

They're automatically hostile :(

So I guess that doesn't work...

EDIT: Forgot this.

The residents of this planet must not be very happy campers....


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I colonize planets like that.
I add land and colonize it =D


----------



## Dragonclaw

Cryptica said:


> EDIT: Forgot this.
> 
> The residents of this planet must not be very happy campers....


Lol xD Terraforming is worth one thousand pictures xD


----------



## Diz

I don't get  it. Is that pic supposed to be funny, or just a visual of that planet?


----------



## Darksong

It's a planet with a sad face on it XD It's hard to see though.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I didn't terraform it. It came with the planet.

But I was surprised when I found it just after an eco-disaster. It's not like the planet _wants_ to be destroyed...

...or does it?

EDIT: Speaking of which, does anyone know what happens if you are too late to save a planet from eco-disaster?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

The animal that's in danger becomes extinct on said planet, and another creature becomes endangered. If you let it continue, the planet will reverse itself into a T-0.

To fix it, just put more creatures. Done!


----------



## Diz

Oh, I see it now!!!

*Goes to play spore*


----------



## Sike Saner

I'm still working on Alter Ego's Alter Ego. I'm currently doing Diplomat Hero. After that, I'll just need Trader Hero, Knight Hero, and Ecologist Hero.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Can someone give me the link to the list of Spore awards again? I lost it ><


----------



## Sike Saner

The achievements? Here.


----------



## Diz

I just found out that you don't need the disk in to play Spore, so I'll be playing more, 'cause I don't have to worry about my laptop getting off level and making a weird noise =)


----------



## Jack_the_White

sigh...for some reason my computer has been acting up and runs waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too slow on spore, so i can't really play spore without worrying about playing so long that itll slow down so much that i can't save.  Its probably cuz i have like 700 meg ram and the boz says u need 2 gig, but it worked fine before, anyone got ideas?

edit* oh and something really cool my friend did was he reached the max money in space stage (999,999,999 spore bucks).  He has bunch of purple spice planets and is very picky who he sells it to, i told him he was crazy when he first started this, but a week later he told me this.


----------



## Byrus

Sike Saner said:


> Speaking of the Grox, there is an official mod that has been released to address the unreachable Grox worlds problem. It can be found somewhere on this page.


I feel like a dumbass; I can't find the right folder to put the file into. The closest I could find was "My Spore creations".


----------



## Dragonclaw

If I'm correct, you just put it in the folder where your Spore game is located.

Oh btw Sike Saner, how do you get the option to change your stereotype archetype?


----------



## Sike Saner

Some empires will offer archetype-changing missions, as explained here. What those missions will require you to do depends on the archetype to which you're switching. 

Archetype-changing missions are not available for the knight archetype or the wanderer archetype, however. You'll just have to play through the game in the way that leads to each of those archetypes if you want to play as either of those two. Getting those two archetypes is explained here and here, respectively.


----------



## Dragonclaw

When it says close to Omnipotent, can you still change it if you are omnipotent?


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

I'm actually starting a new  game because when you get to the colonisation bits it gets tiring and a bit boring.


----------



## Darksong

I just found a planet called Tamaria, like Temari from Naruto. And she has moved back up on my top list now! Woo-hoo! ^.^

Screenshot to come in a while, Cryptica's making a Luxray :D


----------



## Sike Saner

Dragonclaw said:


> When it says close to Omnipotent, can you still change it if you are omnipotent?


Yes. I just turned my omnipotent wanderers into zealots.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Oh, awesome then. :) I'll go find an empire that can change me. I personally found Shaman useful on one game, as being able to teleport to your homeworld from anywhere is very useful.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Byrus said:


> Just a suggestion - maybe people could restate their Sporepedia usernames and a list of them could be made on the first post?


LunarWisp, here.
Made a trout. I love mah trout.



Cryptica said:


> The residents of this planet must not be very happy campers....








Found after seeing that x3


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Sorry everyone, I'll try to get the usernames on the first post. I've been busy with homework. ' ~'

EDIT: Okay, finished. I've done everyone who's posted theirs. Also, if you haven't been put as a member, and want to, just let me know.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

http://www.iaza.com/work/090331C/fun70298.JPG


----------



## Diz

That planet has the same name as a star system in one of my games!!!


----------



## Darksong

No, the N and I are switched around in Blastoise428's.

Did you know when I was randomly trying to select a name for a colony, I got Paras? Paras evolves into Parasect which learns Spore :D


----------



## Darksong

No, the N and I are switched around in Blastoise428's.

Did you know when I was randomly trying to select a name for a colony, I got Paras? Paras evolves into Parasect which learns Spore :D


----------



## Sike Saner

Awesome! :D The only even remotely interesting thing I've ever gotten by using the random name generators in the game was "Jones".


----------



## Darksong

I also got Holder,

and Sunck, even when it was on land XD


----------



## Invader Palkia

I've only gotten 'Wooks' from the random name generator.. >.>

But the strangest name I've come up with is Glade scented air freshener. My creature on that planet is GeMagic... lol.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Invader Palkia said:


> Found after seeing that x3


Let's put a smile on that face! Anyway, I can't quite recall the weirdest name I've given a creature. I think I've callen one, though I'm pretty sure I've made one that's stupid.

Now for something completely different: Dungeons of Spore? Nevermind, I'm too late ><


----------



## Flora

Finally gotten back into the game, and magnificently managed to complete Creature Stage within an hour. *happy*


----------



## Diz

Wow, I haven't been playing lately....


----------



## Invader Palkia

I've been running through the creature stage a lot lately, managed to get two epics to fight (My most recent planet has so many epics It's ridiculous), and... I don't know.

It is really easy to make sporebucks in space when one of your own colonies buys red spice for 9000 sporebucks... o.o


----------



## Flora

Well, it's official; I suck at Tribe Stage AND Civilization Stage.

DarnitIwantSpaceStagenowdarnit.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I completed Creature stage within an hour AND went through it without dying.

Two rewards for me. Whee.


----------



## Sike Saner

Cryptica said:


> I completed Creature stage within an hour AND went through it without dying.
> 
> Two rewards for me. Whee.


Congrats! ^^


I finally got Diplomatic Hero the other day. I'm working on Ecologist Hero now, and it's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> Well, it's official; I suck at Tribe Stage AND Civilization Stage.
> 
> DarnitIwantSpaceStagenowdarnit.


Well, in Tribe Stage, I just made friends with all the neutral ot higher people and attacked the rest.


----------



## Invader Palkia

But tribe and Civ are awesome! If I like taking completely different sides on both of them... (I like making friends with everyone in tribe, and killing everyone with military in civ..)


----------



## Flora

I started a new planet (again) and discovered that I can actually do Space Stage...if I can remember where all my colonies are. ^^;

EDIT: I just love how after I say I suck at Civilization Stage, I get Rolling Thunder. ^^ (For those who don't know, that would be finishing Civ. Stage in an hour. ^^)


----------



## Sike Saner

Congrats on Rolling Thunder! ^^



I decided to share pics of each of the species that I used to get each of the Passion achievements. These are just pictures of how they turned out at the end of the creature stage since I don't have the space stage outfits finalized for all of them.

Warrior Passion: Nezashi

Shaman Passion: Chen Dessel

Trader Passion: Driezze

Zealot Passion: Szalzyis

Diplomatic Passion: Drib Drob

Scientist Passion: Ngkukkin

Knight Passion: Cheedle

Ecologist Passion: Uvauwa

Bard Passion: Inhurha

Wanderer Passion: Zoulari (They're now zealots.)


----------



## Diz

Aww man! Your creatures look so cool!!


----------



## Dave Strider

*joins*
Spore is awesome. I've got the PC version. This alien is my first one





 It's called Volak.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Hello there, Volak. Meet Audrey II. Play nicely :)


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Just started a new game last night, on the planet Narcolepsia.

Going for the Sluggard award.


----------



## Darksong

I have many screenshots...

Odd Star System Names:
Other
Nemasus (nemesis)
Larda (larder)
Natus (plural for Natu)
Gallon
Tamaria (Temari, from Naruto! :D)
Haana (as in "Hannah" or the Japanese word for nose, hana)
Melia (as in "Amelia," "Camelia," or "Melia," the name of one of my classmates)

Random Generated Names:
Paras, which evolves into Parasect and learns *Spore!*
Holder
Sunck (Sunk), and it's on land!

Other:
Jigglypuff! :D

---

I also wanted to show you guys a glitch. Here are the screenshots:

1 2


----------



## Dragonclaw

xD Lol at that glitch. AT least you got DNA points, right?

Wow that planet has a nice landscape. I'm jealous :(


----------



## Darksong

I actually ended up going to Tribal Stage before I defeated them, and now all three villages are attacking me at once xD


----------



## Sike Saner

One of my new favorite planet names.

All that's missing is the "t"! XD


I got Architect and Ecologist Hero recently. I'm now working on Knight Hero and am about halfway there.

Speaking of my knights, this amused me more than it probably should. X3 I mean, yes, I know it's the name of the species I'm playing as at the moment, but I still can't help but laugh at the thought of someone starting a conversation by saying, "Cheedle." XD

EDIT: The NAME of this PLANET... XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

Update bump thingy-mc-jig, Spore Galactic Adventures is out! ... Well, for me it is.

It's pretty cool, but creating adventures can get a little difficult. Will someone play my mision? It's called Chilling Events :)


----------



## Diz

Lost on the last- oops. Wrong thread.

We've been traveling alot, and I've been playing Spore to pass the time. I've gotten the Wormhole key, and I can get pretty close to the center of the Galaxy. I've been trying to ally the Grox, but it hasn't been going to well. Any tips?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Well, first off, don't attack them.

Secondly, this page here may help. Just go to the "How to ally with the Grox" section.

Mah first mission 6)


----------



## Slartibartfast

I got galactic adventures, but my stupid computer can't read the disc. D: My dad managed to install it over the network from his computer, but now it says 'Please insert the Galactic Adventures disc to continue' and my computer can only read CDs. And a new CD/DVD drive costs 70-80 bucks. >:-(


----------



## Diz

Hmm. Interesting. Dose anyone know what is at the center of the galaxy? it's kinda stupid. your empire notices that other empires are going towards the center of the galaxy, so they want to also, but they have no clue what is there.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Center of the galaxy: I forget the name, but there's a wand that allows you to make any planet T3. 42 uses, and then you have no way to give it any use again.

I got to the center by making friends with the Grox (and making everybody else hate me).

Oh, yes. It's called the Staff of Life. Getting it is a pretty cool sequence.


----------



## Mad MOAI

A couple of interesting things:

Cuuuute~ x3
Lots of milk in there, I hope...

When an epic is your ally, it's not only epic in size; it's epic in cute.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Slartibartfast said:


> Center of the galaxy: I forget the name, but there's a wand that allows you to make any planet T3. 42 uses, and then you have no way to give it any use again.
> 
> I got to the center by making friends with the Grox (and making everybody else hate me).
> 
> Oh, yes. It's called the Staff of Life. Getting it is a pretty cool sequence.


42, referring to the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. I got there with a bunch of repair and energy packs, and an auto turret/blaster.

The Grox actually were originally called the Grob, which backwards is Borg. Hitchhikers? Star Trek?
They take a lot of the content from other things, though I can't remember others...


----------



## Diz

There was something on a page thatSlartibartfast linked to that had a reference to starwars


----------



## Dragonclaw

Slartibartfast said:


> I got galactic adventures, but my stupid computer can't read the disc. D: My dad managed to install it over the network from his computer, but now it says 'Please insert the Galactic Adventures disc to continue' and my computer can only read CDs. And a new CD/DVD drive costs 70-80 bucks. >:-(


When I tried to play without the CD (like you could with the original game), it said insert the DVD too. Maybe it's just a typo? Or is your CD actually in?

Well, I, on the other hand, am having a different problem. I can't play anyone elses missions because of Creation Download Failure >< The only ones I can play are the two I made, and it's happened ever since I tried to get Maxis/Robot Chicken missions :'(


----------



## Chaon

Can I join? I got the game a couple of days ago, and I love it!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Sure, I'll add you.

Actually, regarding Slartibartfast's disk drive, it is in, yet nonfunctional. He's going to let me try in a little while.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Hey guys, check out my Dusknoir, plz :)?

Other than that, it seems I can't upload anything. Sad face.

EDIT: Check this out too, while your at it: lulz


----------



## Mad MOAI

My Spore isn't working :< When I try to connect, it says "exception raised - unhandled [something] [insert random letters and numbers here] at address [insert more random here]. Do you wish to debug it?" No matter whether I click yes or no, Spore still won't work.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

EDIT: Fixed, now I have to figure out how to make missions and land on the planet :<


----------



## Dragonclaw

To do missions in Space, you just have to find a planet that has a white flag near it, or you take random missions and see if they say your name. Since you name your captain now (lol) they'll either say "Omnipotent _____ we have need of your cheese" or "Harvester _______, we need you to beam down to _____ so they can get _____". It'll be the second one.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I know that, but you keep talking about _creating_ missions that other people are playing. How do I do that?


----------



## Shiva64

I just got this game and it's pretty awesome. I haven't actually... played the game, just been creating things so far. Like this one

I'll come up with a better name for it, but one person in this house said I was torturing it during the creation process, and another one said it's cute. XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

Cryptica said:


> I know that, but you keep talking about _creating_ missions that other people are playing. How do I do that?


Well, you go into Spore Galactic Adventures, create, create adventure or edit adventure, if that's what you meant?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Ahh... yes, that's it :D It's just that I didn't see anything other than the normal creators... I'll try again when I get back to Spore.


----------



## brandman

I'll join! I haven't re-installed spore so I can't really become buddies with anyone. :( But I do have a spore wiki account! I'm brandman1996. Coincidence? :scared: I created the Alien creatures!


----------



## Invader Palkia

New patch= love.
srsly.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Assymetry? Maxis _does_ listen to us! <3 Well, those on The Sporums, anyway.

Time to see if my epic flail problem has been fixed with this patch.


----------



## Mad MOAI

How do I fix this problem? It keeps Galactic Adventures from starting up :<

Cannot find data directory [1004] We cannot run.

Yes, I DID reinstall it, but the problem persists.


----------

